# Unit porn (some of this weeks work)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a quick few pics to show what I will be up to this week :argie:




























Robbie


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

:doublesho very nice buddy.
Witch one first.......


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Robbie, one word ...

Job?


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

Busy week lol :buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drew 007 said:


> :doublesho very nice buddy.
> Witch one first.......


I'll toss a coin in the morning :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How comes your detailingworld looks different to mine? Supporters only?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> How comes your detailingworld looks different to mine? Supporters only?


Magic


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> How comes your detailingworld looks different to mine? Supporters only?


Changeable in your UserCP


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Sexy looking RS6  :driver: Look after her for me.. Thanks for all the organisation and work :thumb:

Best G


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice and complementary DW website shot there too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NickP said:


> Changeable in your UserCP


Changable at the bottom of the forum page (little box on the left) :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Changable at the bottom of the forum page (little box on the left) :thumb:


Well done that man!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice RS6 Robbie, whats the car at the back on the right, in the first Pic??

Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Sexy looking S4 outside  :driver:
> 
> Best G


I know this is what you really ment :lol:
And I am suprised you didnt want the courtesy quad :doublesho :lol:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Nice RS6 Robbie, whats the car at the back on the right, in the first Pic??
> 
> Kev


Nissan GTR mate same as whats on the left :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Nissan GTR mate same as whats on the left :thumb:


Thats a bit unusual for you to have that car in there Robbie:lol:

Kev


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Changable at the bottom of the forum page (little box on the left) :thumb:


Much prefer this view! Cheers.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Thats a bit unusual for you to have that car in there Robbie:lol:
> 
> Kev


1st one I have ever done :tumbleweed: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

don't avoid the Q Robbie!  

lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> don't avoid the Q Robbie!
> 
> lol


:lol: You will get first refusal in the NEAR future :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I know this is what you really ment :lol:
> And I am suprised you didnt want the courtesy quad :doublesho :lol:
> 
> Robbie


Err yeah thats what I meant :tumbleweed:

The Quad was tempting for a few mins until I remembered how cold it was outside .. :car:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Err yeah thats what I meant :tumbleweed:
> 
> The Quad was tempting for a few mins until I remembered how cold it was outside .. :car:


:spam: :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

OH
MY
WORD


Just............wow


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Some nice motors there


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Busy week ahead then Robbie!!

Gosh a GT-R just for a change hey as you don't do many of them....:thumb:

Have a good:buffer: week

Dan


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Busy week ahead then Robbie!!
> 
> Gosh a GT-R just for a change hey as you don't do many of them....:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate you too :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*That was my Filthy Dirty RS6 in those Pics*

Remember this RS6 which Robbie looked after last year ??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139943&highlight=Audi"

Yup .. that messy blue thing at the front in those pics where after a drive to Manchester and back and a few weeks general grime without a wash ... She was Filthy .. However Thanks to Robbie I now have a Shiny RS6 Again

Car was booked in for winter protection and Rim Refurbs..

Today took a a few simple pics today to add to Robbies Unit Porn Thread :lol:










If you see one of these in your rear view mirror .. enjoy it as its not staying there long ... LOL




























The most Common view of a RS6 to most :thumb:









Great Rim refurb 









On a personal Note .. need to thank Robbie as I completely screwed him around on dates and work etc and he handled it (me) with professionalism and courtesy .. originally booked in Monday to Wednesday and then due to various circumstances etc I was needing to chang things and extended the work (long story), Robbie moved stuff around, sorted me out and still did the amazing work and then to add further mess the day he called me to say the car was ready I had to cry out from picking it up due to an ill wife. Robbie again helped stored the car an extra day until I could pick it up ..

Love the work completed, Thanks for all the help Robbie ..

:driver:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks very nice mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As always G. the pleasure is mine, you didnt put me out at all mate at the end of the day I pride myself on my work/customer service.

Your car is awesome and look forward to working on it for many more years to come.

Take care.

Robbie


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That RS6 is stunning, both car and finish. Absolutely love them. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

robbie i can start on monday  i will keep the tea boy in check  very nice work though


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> robbie i can start on monday  i will keep the tea boy in check  very nice work though


Sorry mate Dawn beat you to it :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Sorry mate Dawn beat you to it :lol:


ok what do i have to ware and do :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

If you need a hand, just shout! Hell, I'll even sleep in the unit!


----------

